# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Green Eye Resort  Bình Dương - Điểm đến lý tưởng

## quyenvc

*GREEN EYE RESORT - Điểm Đến Lý Tưởng*


*Nếu yêu cây, yêu rừng chúng ta hãy đến ngắm thung lũng đại ngàn vào những buổi sớm ban mai trong veo mát lành, cùng dòng sông thơ mộng hiền hòa và các con thú nuôi xinh xắn, đáng yêu từ Nông trại Green Eye Resort …*

*KHÁM PHÁ CÙNG GREEN EYE RESORT*

Quý khách đang muốn tìm một địa điểm du lịch nghỉ dưỡng thú vị, nơi có phong cảnh lãng mạn, gần gũi với thiên nhiên nhưng vẫn đầy đủ tiện nghi vào dịp hè này mà không phải đi quá xa. Hay quý công ty đang muốn tổ chức hội nghị, chương trình vui chơi cho nhân viên kết hợp thư giãn, giải trí,… thì _Green Eye Resort_ sẽ có thể đáp ứng tất cả những nhu cầu đó của quý khách.









Hành trình khoảng 60km từ Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về hướng Bắc là chúng ta sẽ đến với Khu du lịch _Green Eye Resort_  hết sức hấp dẫn cạnh  dòng Sông Bé thơ mộng và rừng cao su bạt ngàn.

Với diện tích hơn 60ha, _Green Eye Resort_  là một khu phức hợp nhiều loại hình nghỉ dưỡng như resort, hồ bơi, spa, nhà hàng, tennis, bóng bàn, hồ câu cá… vừa hài hòa với thiên nhiên mà rất hiện đại và tiện nghi.

_Green Eye Resort_ được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc độc đáo và đầy sáng tạo. Mô hình nhà Rông luôn cuốn hút và mời gọi du khách lãng du vào không gian văn hóa *Tây Nguyên* huyền hoặc



Làng Mộc tuy đơn sơ nhưng sang trọng và ấm cúng. Được thiết kế khá lạ mắt, với mỗi phòng nghỉ có tới hai phòng tắm: một hiện đại, một mộc mạc với sàn đá cuội lộ thiên đem lại cho du khách trải nghiệm thú vị, hòa mình vào khí trời tinh khôi, trong lành. Trước mỗi phòng còn có khoảng sân nhỏ với cỏ cây, hoa lá, hướng mắt ra dòng Sông Bé với khung cảnh thật nên thơ.






Ngoài ra, lối kiến trúc châu Âu được thể hiện đầy tinh tế với Làng Ven Sông nằm ngay sát Sông Bé, tràn ngập thanh âm thiên nhiên. Đắm mình trong khung cảnh ấy, du khách có thể giải tỏa hết mọi ưu tư, phiền lo giữa dòng đời hối hả, quay về trong vòng tay êm ái của mẹ thiên nhiên.



Đến với _Green Eye Resort_ , khách tham quan sẽ thưởng thức nghệ thuật ẩm thực hấp dẫn, mới lạ tại Làng Ẩm thực Việt Nam hay Nhà hàng Xương Rồng với đội ngũ đầu bếp và phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, ân cần và vui vẻ.





Green Eye Resort còn tự hào bởi khả năng đáp ứng dễ dàng và tổ chức hiệu quả các tour du lịch kết hợp hội thảo, hội nghị, tập huấn, sự kiện, các chương trình Team Building nhờ không gian rộng lớn, địa hình phong phú, hệ thống phòng chức năng đa dạng._Green Eye Resort_ sẽ là điểm đến lý tưởng, giúp các doanh nghiệp tổ chức gắn kết nhân viên, phát huy nội lực và nhân tài.





Tại _Green Eye Resort_  du khách được tham gia nhiều dịch vụ vui chơi, giải trí, chăm sóc sức khoẻ đa dạng và hiện đại như: bể bơi ngoài trời, tennis, bida, bóng bàn, câu cá, spa, sauna, du ngoạn bằng thuyền trên sông ngắm bình minh, hay hoàng hôn.









Sau một lần đến với _Green Eye Resort_  thì cảm giác thư giãn, tươi mới lại căng tràn trong mỗi du khách, giúp chúng ta càng thêm sức sống và niềm vui, để vượt qua những bộn bề của công việc và cuộc sống…



Thông tin liên hệ: Ấp Cây Chanh, Xã Tân Định, Huyện Tân Uyên, Tỉnh Bình Dương
Điện thoại : 0650. 3 686156/157/158 – Fax : 0650.3 686158/159

Văn phòng giao dịch : 18 Vũ Ngọc Phan, P. 13. Quận Bình Thạnh
Điện thoại : 08.3 553 4254 – Fax : 08.3 5534253 – Hotline: 0918 515 126
Website : www.greeneyeresort.com – Email: quyen.vo@greeneyeresort.com

----------

